# Are existing Virgin customers getting discounted broadband?



## MrEarl (5 Jun 2020)

Hello,

I'm an existing and fairly satisfied, Virgin Broadband customer. I'm on their 240Mbs service.

At last renewal, I persuaded them to give me a small discount. It wasn't big money and within a couple of months, they'd increased their prices, so I've been left feeling that I hadn't done so well, afterall.

Given Virgin Broadband is probably acknowledged as the best service available (excl those with access to SIRO lines), are they willing to give ongoing discounts, to retain customers, or do they work on the basis that most of us want them, more than they want us etc?

As an alternative to getting a price discount, has anyone been successful in getting an upgraded service for the same or similar price, at renewal time?

Many thanks.


----------



## cmalone (5 Jun 2020)

Do you really need 240mbs ? 
What actually speed are you receiving ? 
How much are you paying ...


----------



## BusinessFailure (5 Jun 2020)

Hi MrEarl,

When last I tried to get a better deal with them (broadband only), they didn’t seem to have any interest in giving a discount under threat of losing business. I think (like you say) they know they’re the best in most areas.

However, they were willing to give a fairly big discount on a tv & broadband bundle.  I wouldn’t touch their TV offering with a barge poll, so didn’t go down that route.


----------



## Coldwarrior (5 Jun 2020)

I go back to them at the end of each year or whenever they raise prices (and thereby break the contract) to renegotiate the price, the current deal is half price (29.50) for 9 months then 59 euro for the final 3. That's for 250mb broadband only. They always have a couple of levels of discount available to keep existing customers so don't take their initial offer.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jun 2020)

Firstly you need to make sure that you get through to their Loyalty Team because any of the other departments will always say no immediately if you ask for a discount and this also applies to e-mail or chat contacts.  You have to insist on being transferred to that team and they will usually try to put you off doing so.  

I tried ringing recently and found the wait just far too long which they did forewarn people about because of Covid.  Perhaps they are working from home.  It used to be a case that at certain times of the day you got through to Irish call centre which seemed to be based in Limerick or other than that it was abroad.  I have found in the past that if you are on a bundle offer rather than say single telly or broadband you have a better chance of getting something off.

I will also say that the discounts don't seem to be as good over the last few years.  It used to be possible to get half price for 6 months which was  great.  It would be so much easier just to include the cheaper rate in their charges rather than this pain of having to haggle.  Perhaps they are trying to move away from this routine.

They also introduced a cheaper rate some years ago for people who they classed as VIP customers.  These are generally ones who have the cable running down the side of their house/in their garden and it affects the supply to the other houses on the run/block.  This can require haggling also to get it sorted but it can be applied permanently rather than every year.


----------



## michaelm (5 Jun 2020)

I despise UPC/Virgin but I'm probably stuck with them until SIRO is available in my area.  I have basic broadband and my 9 month half price & 3 month full price is nearly up.  If they give me 6 months half price this time round I'll bump along with them for another year.  If not I'll change some other provider (but not Eir).  

You need to contact them asking how to leave and you need to be prepared to leave.  I'll just be saying I'm switching to Three @ €30/month unless they can persuade me otherwise.


----------



## Zebedee (5 Jun 2020)

I have tv + phone + bb. Ring them up every year at end of contract (November). For the last 2 years 50pc off for 6 months.

It helps if sky have a decent offer at the end of your contract you can wave it at them (last year they were throwing in a free tv).


----------



## MrEarl (6 Jun 2020)

Many thanks for all of the replies to date, folks. 

Interesting to see that a couple of you are on very good discounts, but experience has varied, widely.

Ultimately, there's no way that I would have any interest in their TV service, while I believe that they piggyback on the Three mobile phone network, which doesn't provide good signal where I live, so again that's not of interest to me. 

It looks like the supposed cancellation route, to slowly be persuaded to talk to their loyalty department, is the long way for me to go. 

Like Sue Ellen, this short term discount, annual haggle, is not my preferred way to do business. That said, if that's the way these guys want to play, then do be it, I'll play...



cmalone said:


> Do you really need 240mbs ?
> What actually speed are you receiving ?
> How much are you paying ...



Yes, we want and need, fast download speeds. The next alternative where I live, is over copper wire and looks like max 25mbs download. 

Download speed varies a little, but I'm only using WiFi, not a cable connection to the modem. At ranges of up to say 15 meters from the modem, even through walls, I'm getting between 180 - 235mbs.

Discount agreed was €10 off per month for 6 months, then €5 discount per month, for remaining six months.


----------



## BusinessFailure (10 Jun 2020)

Hi @MrEarl - did you have to get through to the loyalty team to get that discount?


----------



## Shamrock (10 Jun 2020)

I always ring VM towards the end of contract and end up getting either 6 or 9 months half price so worth the phone call. I do the same for my father and FIL.


----------



## peteb (11 Jun 2020)

Currently on their lowest package for all things.  So broadband of 250mb and 50 channels.  No disney for the kids.  Was paying 59 for the year and the contract is up next month.  And it goes to €89!!!   For a new customer, the most expensive package of the 3 is €74 for the year and going to 99 after that.  Best deal they wanted to give me on my low package was €76!! 

Wife can sign on as a new customer but it just means having to reconfigure all the smart devices hanging off my network (of which there are many!!


----------



## RedOnion (11 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> Wife can sign on as a new customer but it just means having to reconfigure all the smart devices hanging off my network (of which there are many!!


Even if you keep the same router? Or do you have to return them?


----------



## SparkRite (11 Jun 2020)

@peteb Why not just setup the new router with the same SSID and password?


----------



## peteb (11 Jun 2020)

Can you change the SSID on the Smart Hub?  I'd have to keep the little card they give in the yolk otherwise i'd get confused!!   But i like your thinking, i would have just bought a new router going forward.


----------



## peteb (11 Jun 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Even if you keep the same router? Or do you have to return them?



You have to return them.  On the phone now as you have to call to give 30 days notice allegedly.  they dont take it over the chat service.  30 min wait!!


----------



## elcato (11 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> You have to return them.


Are you sure ? I cancelled in January and because of Covid joined on a new package in March. They told me I didn't need to send the router back and insisted on sending a new one to me in March as I had left more than 30 days. Incidentally, the best package I could get was 69 for 6 months and 89 for the following 6 months. I put it down to the fact that a lot of people had to row back and rejoin due to the pandemic.


----------



## RedOnion (11 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> On the phone now as you have to call to give 30 days notice allegedly


Ah yes. I'm glad I'm not a customer anymore.
The last time I moved they told me they didn't want the equipment back, although the contract says you must return it.


----------



## peteb (11 Jun 2020)

elcato said:


> Are you sure ? I cancelled in January and because of Covid joined on a new package in March. They told me I didn't need to send the router back and insisted on sending a new one to me in March as I had left more than 30 days. Incidentally, the best package I could get was 69 for 6 months and 89 for the following 6 months. I put it down to the fact that a lot of people had to row back and rejoin due to the pandemic.


Previously yes.  And they chased me for months for it!!! I was in the process of moving out of a house at the time!  

Wife MUST have TLC!  So we are just going to cancel and reconnect in her name and get the new customer deal with 500mb broadband for €74 a month.  Dont need the 500mb.  Happy with 250mb.  But bizarelly they dont give TLC with that package!


----------



## SparkRite (11 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> Can you change the SSID on the Smart Hub?  I'd have to keep the little card they give in the yolk otherwise i'd get confused!!   But i like your thinking, i would have just bought a new router going forward.


Indeed you can change both SSID and PSWD and many more other settings.


----------



## elcato (11 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> Wife MUST have TLC! So we are just going to cancel and reconnect in her name and get the new customer deal with 500mb broadband for €74 a month. Dont need the 500mb. Happy with 250mb. But bizarelly they dont give TLC with that package!


10 out of 10 for their research team so.


----------

